# need help with a 70's johnson 9.9



## acamp08 (Jul 4, 2008)

i just got my hands on a early 70's johnson 9.9 but it isn't running. its getting fuel and the plugs are firing but motor won't turn over. i'm going to the store to buy new plugs and a can of starting fluid today. if that doesn't work does anybody know anything else i can try. any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2008)

Lets see if anything changes after you install the new plugs. I would think the next step would be to make sure you are getting proper flow of fuel (New fuel?).


----------



## acamp08 (Jul 4, 2008)

alright after new plugs, starting fluid, and about 400 yanks on the cord the motor finally kicked over. it was an all day project but i got her in tune and she's running like a sweetheart now.


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2008)

Good to hear! :beer:


Where the old plugs fouled up bad?


----------



## thyezer (Jul 7, 2008)

Not trying to take over your post...but, I too have a 70's Johnson...

My question: 
On the front of the motor, there is a Dial to lean out the motor...

The motor runs, but it just seems like it might be in need of some adjustment...

Anyway...I took the cover off and the connection between the dial and WHEREVER it is supposed to hook to the motor is missing....

ANy ideas on what to look for and possibly how to know when I have it "fine" tuned?

I can upload some pictures to make it more clear...but if they aren't needed, I won't

Thanks! And again...sorry for hijacking your thread!


Andy


----------



## KMixson (Jul 7, 2008)

> The motor runs, but it just seems like it might be in need of some adjustment...





> ANy ideas on what to look for and possibly how to know when I have it "fine" tuned?


 
The dial on the front of the motor is the low speed needle adjustment knob. To adjust it you need to get the motor operating temperature in a test tank or on the water. Run in gear at around 700-750 RPM. Adjust it until the you reach the highest RPM and smoothest performance you can. You may have to wait 15 to 30 seconds for any change in RPM while adjusting so don't get too aggressive with the adjustment. After reaching the highest RPM and smoothest run, pull knob straight out, off the shaft and reposition it so that the tip on the dial is pointed down. If the low speed needle is way off you can close it and then open it about 1 1/4 turns to get to a starting point. After setting your low speed needle adjustment then you can adjust the idle speed adjustment on the port side to get an idle speed of around 600 RPM.


----------



## thyezer (Jul 7, 2008)

Appreciate the response...I am unsure how to make the adjustments with how it is not connected...see photo:
Thanks!

Andy

Here are the photos...


----------



## KMixson (Jul 8, 2008)

I see in the pictures, you have no connection to the carb from the dial on the front of the motor. If you follow the shaft from the dial straight back, it should take you to where the needle enters the carb. If you can, remove the remains from the carb and replace the needle valve with a new one. They cost about $90.00. They are designed to with a weaker middle section to prevent them from being cranked into the carb with too much force. (You would be suprised to see how many people would take a pair of vise grips and try to turn it like they were tightening lug nuts on a car.) If you can not get the old one out easily it may have damaged the seat in the carb. If it is screwed in all the way the motor would not want run smoothly at low idle especially when cold.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2008)

KMixson said:


> They cost about $90.00.



#-o 

Man that stinks! Where can we find you a spare used one?


----------



## dougdad (Jul 13, 2008)

Thy, some of those knobs were connected to the carb. via a flexable cable with a brass knob of sorts on the end with a slot cut in it that just set over a t-handle of sorts, some were resesed, (the t-handle), take a close look, you may be able to make a tool from a piece of small tubing.
TURN GENTLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

